

Ask HN: What are the pros and cons of joining Groupon's engineering team? - buttarevia

This would be my first full-time software engineering job.<p>I would rather be at one of more interesting &#x27;startups&#x27;. But feel as if I need to improve a bit more before applying.<p>I&#x27;ve read they have a great engineering team. But is this still the case?<p>The plan would be to spend a year learning as much as possible on and off the job before moving on to something more interesting.<p>Thanks in advance for the helpful comments.
======
rp312
I'm not sure, but you should join my company. We're hiring!

